# Constant peeing 38 weeks!?



## teacup22

Hi :flower:
Just wondering if anyone is or did experience really frequent urination in late 3rd tri?
I'm having false labour most evenings at the moment but I can't stop peeing either! Like every 10-20 mins and a LOT! 
I'm sure I'm not even drinking enough for so much....
Wanted to know if it was normal really, it's worse than the contractions lol


----------



## Louppey

Don't know if its normal, but it was exactly the same for me :(


----------



## teacup22

Thanks! It's nice to know it's not just me at least :)


----------



## Karenfla36

I will be 38 weeks this week and I have been going like every 30 minutes!!


----------



## Teri7489

I'm 39 weeks and actually peed myself today. lol. I got so fed up struggling to get out of bed to go that i decided i was just not going. BAD IDEA!!


----------



## whittnie117

That would be the baby getting lower and pressing on your bladder. Don't wait to go! The results could be disastrous for your furniture, lol! As the previous poster mentioned :dohh:

My baby decided to engage a bit early and has been bouncing on my bladder since about 32 weeks, he has just gotten lower since then, and I feel that if I wait to go I can barely walk to the bathroom because there is so much pain and pressure on my bladder. So better to avoid that and just go when you get the slightest urge to go. 

I think it is normal. I read that you pee frequently in first trimester, get a reprieve in second, and it comes roaring back with a vengeance near the end of third trimester.


----------



## lorenare

It is so annoying!!!!! I want to pee all the time!!!! This morning i felt a drop going down my leg and thought maybe my water is breaking but nope it was just me peeing myself a little :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Very normal! I remember peeing 3 times in 5 minutes last time! :dohh:


----------



## Teri7489

Haha, yup! Once I started I just sat where I was to save it going all through the house lol. Hubby just looked at me with a horrified expression. Hahaha


----------

